# HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEMPER FI aka MANNY



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MANNY! I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY! DRINKS ON ME NEXT TIME I SEE YOU!
*​


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Manny, rock on


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lauren did he email you this morning with this as well? 








Geeze Manny I woulda wished you a happy birthday anyways , didnt need this pic of you ,someone is excited bout his new outfit.
Anyways HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANNY


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: that's too funny! 
Happy birthday, hope you have a good one


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lauren did he email you this morning with this as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahahhhahaha


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy B-Day! Twist one up for me


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Happy B day Semper Fi!!!


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

LMAO...

thanks everyone


----------

